# Old Vacuum Pump Any Use?



## Dan Masshardt (May 4, 2014)

Hi guys,

   Would a vaccuum pump like this have any use for stabilizing or is it too old / underpowered for this purpose?

Thanks!


----------



## CMaxey (May 4, 2014)

I have an old one that works great. Only thing you can do is test it.


----------



## Fordwakeman (May 4, 2014)

I got one like that and use it all the time. works great.


----------



## Monty (May 5, 2014)

Put a vacuum gauge on it and see what kind of vacuum it will pull. Keep in mind for stabilizing, it doesn't matter how long it takes to pull the vacuum, it's just the more air removed, the better it will be.


----------



## lwalper (May 7, 2014)

Looks like a great pump - if it will draw a vacuum. Looks like less than 50 microns vacuum if it works. GREAT!


----------

